#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Statics 2011 + Ευρωκώδικες

## katxir

Πωλείται το Statics 2011 (βασικό πρόγραμμα + Ευρωκώδικες).
Τιμή 1000€ συζητήσιμη.
Επικοινωνία με mail: kxir7@yahoo.gr

----------

